# Moyock, NC area help/advice



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

I'll be staying on Tulls Bay in Moyock over Thanksgiving. I have no prior knowledge of this area. Is there enough salinity in and around Tulls Bay and Hog Island to support specks? That's what I would like to target, any reports of them running that far up? I've seen recent reports of specks on the beach anywhere from Sandbridge, VA down to Topsail, not sure about inland. I'll also have access to a beach house in Duck as well. While in Moyock I will have access to a boat, so that should help the effort. Is there a place in Moyock or Currituck that is currently carrying live shrimp?

I'm gonna try live shrimp, mirros, and gulp and plastics. Just wondering if there is anybody on this forum with local knowledge.

Thanks in advance, will be sure to post a report when all is said and done.

-Dave


----------



## ccrawford86 (Jul 24, 2005)

*Tulls bay*

I have just started fishing tulls bay myself and do not know. I have pulled striper in out there so far. You might want to try Hookers bait and tackle on 168 (its abour right in the middle between the two halfs of tulls creek road). They might eb able to help you with the bait and advise. Let me know if catch anything. I will be in PA.....


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

greendave said:


> I'll be staying on Tulls Bay in Moyock over Thanksgiving. I have no prior knowledge of this area. Is there enough salinity in and around Tulls Bay and Hog Island to support specks? That's what I would like to target, any reports of them running that far up? I've seen recent reports of specks on the beach anywhere from Sandbridge, VA down to Topsail, not sure about inland. I'll also have access to a beach house in Duck as well. While in Moyock I will have access to a boat, so that should help the effort. Is there a place in Moyock or Currituck that is currently carrying live shrimp?
> 
> I'm gonna try live shrimp, mirros, and gulp and plastics. Just wondering if there is anybody on this forum with local knowledge.
> 
> ...


Hey greendave, I fish that area often for bass and stripers.. Last week I landed two keeper stripers on 1oz. rattle traps.. As a reminder the MAN will be checking for saltwater license.. Just a heads up.... Good luck...PEEWEE..


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*thanks*

good to know there's stripers in right now. I've got a few lures to throw at em, but i'll be sure to pick up a few more rat-l-traps. anything over 18" is keeper correct? always like to double check the regs., I'll be sure to have my license with me.

are the stripers schooling or holding on structure?

and you mentioned bass...does that mean its too brackish for trout up there? I hope not.


-Dave


----------



## kevinb123 (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave,

Sent you an IM

Kevin


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey greendave, Yes 18".. The smaller non-keepers were schooled up we caught by trolling.. The keepers that we caught 19 and 21" were feeding on bait fish in structure.. Hope this helps.. PEEWEE..







these are about the size we have been catching nothing to brag about but keepers..


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Did not work


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

Finally heres the lil guys running through there..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

There could be specks,but doubtful there would be any caught except in gillnets... Should be stripers as stated,water is brackish... Should be some nice channel cats,white perch,crappys,and bass.. Lived there for about almost 20yrs,never caught a speck...


----------



## greendave (Mar 13, 2006)

*thanks*

Thanks for the heads up PeeWee...nice looking schoolie there, those are the best tasting. Not that I like to deplete a young harvest, but one or two for the dinner table is a plus. I'll find some 1 oz Rat-L-Traps, also have some xraps and other rapalas I can try. Have they been hitting small trolled bucktails at all?

Drumdum, thanks for the good but bad news about the water being too brackish up that far, I was worried about that. How far down the Currituck Sound do you have to go to hit good water? Havn't seen any recent reports, you think I'll be better off in the surf near Duck for specks?

Thanks again,

-Dave


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

greendave said:


> Thanks for the heads up PeeWee...nice looking schoolie there, those are the best tasting. Not that I like to deplete a young harvest, but one or two for the dinner table is a plus. I'll find some 1 oz Rat-L-Traps, also have some xraps and other rapalas I can try. Have they been hitting small trolled bucktails at all?
> 
> Drumdum, thanks for the good but bad news about the water being too brackish up that far, I was worried about that. How far down the Currituck Sound do you have to go to hit good water? Havn't seen any recent reports, you think I'll be better off in the surf near Duck for specks?
> 
> ...


 In answer to your question about Duck.. Yes....


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

greendave said:


> Thanks for the heads up PeeWee...nice looking schoolie there, those are the best tasting. Not that I like to deplete a young harvest, but one or two for the dinner table is a plus. I'll find some 1 oz Rat-L-Traps, also have some xraps and other rapalas I can try. Have they been hitting small trolled bucktails at all?
> 
> Drumdum, thanks for the good but bad news about the water being too brackish up that far, I was worried about that. How far down the Currituck Sound do you have to go to hit good water? Havn't seen any recent reports, you think I'll be better off in the surf near Duck for specks?
> 
> ...


Havent tried the bucktails .. But worth a shot..


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry this pic is so big, but maybe the size will help you to see it better.

This is what you need!
Blue top / orange bottom

Smithwick, NEVER fails me. Don't get the other colors, only this.
Don't use knock off brands, only Smithwick.

In the Pasquotank, this has produced many rockfish, flounder, blues, 
& puppy drum. 

Good luck, update this thread when you get home and let us know how you did.:fishing:


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

Ummmmm.....Wow!

The picture shrunk on it own?

Anyway, Good Luck!


----------



## redfish chaser (Oct 10, 2008)

smithwick never seen that brand before, where can I find them:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

redfish chaser said:


> smithwick never seen that brand before, where can I find them:fishing:


 Used to see them in many of the tackle shops around eastern carolina for freshwater fishing... I think I still have a couple in my freshwater box.. They got gooooood action to em...


----------



## sehguhll (Sep 12, 2008)

redfish chaser said:


> smithwick never seen that brand before, where can I find them:fishing:





Here is a little about them….

http://www.lurenet.com/AboutUs/SmithwickFishingLuresHistory.htm


You can buy them at the local tackle shops around here, or online @

http://www.buyfishingstuff.com/smithwicklures.html


They are hard to find, and I cherish mine. If I find some, I will usually buy all that the store has….. Yep they are that good!
They produce rockfish like no other.
Just last week we were trying to troll with them and the fish where on the Smithwick before we could get the line out. They ignored the Rat –L –Trap, Stomz, and stretch 10. 

Hell, one time, (and I do have a witness) I caught two rocks on the same lure. One was one the front hook, one the other on the back hook.

I can’t believe I’m telling this to the general public, but….. It must be the wine?:beer:


----------

